# PC City Pier



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Fished April 11-14. Caught one King and about 20 Spanish. This was the king. Caught on a live speedo. Most Spanish were on a gotcha. "Keep a line in the water".


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice fish! I saw you out there. I was the Black cat in the corner floating cigs. I didn't manage to catch a king (got chewed off by two), but I did catch some Huge Spanish though. Don't know if you saw the guys in the Pomp hole but every time their line touch the water a Pomp jumped on it. For those who care, there were tons of blues in the surf also.


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes Darien, I remember you. I think you stopped at the pomp hole and fished with us a while. I did catch 2 pompano as well but didn't get a pic. Thanks , Fishin' Don


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

DMoney I don't know if you went to the end but there HUGE red fish sitting on the bottom coming up trying to snatch sinking cigs. Yeah, I couldn't catch a cold in the Pomp hole. I was too busy trying to catch everything instead of settling down and focusing on type a fish at a time.


----------

